# How Old Were You When?



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

16


How old were you when you when you first kissed a girl?


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

16 years old.

How old were you when Shawn Michaels won the title at WM 12?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

.

How old were you when you played a video game for the first time?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow that was a long time ago. I'm going to guess around 6.

How old were you when you relized wrestling was scripted?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

9

How old were you when WWF changed to WWE?


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

10
How old were you when 9/11 happened?


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

40

How old were you when Undertaker debuted in the WWF/E at Survivor Series 1990 ?


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

0 lol wasent born yet
How old were you for the first wrestlemania?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I wasn't alive to witness Wrestlemania 1


How old were you when you got you're 1st computer?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Umm don't really remember, around 5 maybe, but no clue.

How old were you when Owen Hart sadly died?


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

7
How old were you when DX formed?


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

9

How old were you when Chris Jericho became Undisputed Champion?


----------



## RDX (Dec 12, 2006)

7

How old were you when the Invasion storyline began?


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

9
How old were you when Evolution formed?


----------



## nWo4life822 (Mar 31, 2005)

15

How old were you when the nWo formed?


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

35

How old were you when Hulk Hogan defeated Triple H for the Undisputed Championship at Backlash 2002 ?


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

8 :side:

How old were you when you went to your first live WWE/F event?


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

18.

How old were you when Mankind won his first title in 1999?


----------



## hbknsting (May 21, 2007)

5.

How old were you when Shawn Michaels returned at Summerslam?


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

13 years old.

How old were you when The Montreal Screwjob happened in November '97?


----------



## ADN (Feb 11, 2007)

5

How old where you when you joined this forum?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

13

How old were you when Raw starting beating Nitro in the ratings war?


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

I think I was 9 years old.

How old were you when the last episode of Nitro aired?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I was 23 years old when the last episode of Nitro hit the airwaves.

How old were you when Dubbya Bush was first elected into office?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

14

How old were you when Owen Hart died (May 23, 1999)?


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

10 years old.

How old were you when Jurassic Park came out in '93?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

5. I vaguely remember seeing it in the theaters.

How old were you when Shawn Michaels won the WWE title at WrestleMania XII?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

9

How old were you when ECW has their first PPV in April 1997?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

4

How old were you when Richard Nixon passed away?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

5

How old were you when Kurt Angle won his Olympic gold medal with a broken freakin' neck?


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

4

How old were you when the first ipods hit the shelfs?


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

11

How old were you when Shawn Michaels "lost his smile"?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

9

How old were you when the Challenger exploded?


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

That was in the 80's right? I wasn't born yet.

How old were you when tonight's episode of Raw aired?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

20

How old were you when the first episode of Raw aired?


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Wasn't born... Negative 1 Year Old

How old were you when you saw you're first Wrestlemania?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

16

How old were you when Jeff got fired from the WWE?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

14 

How old were you when Austin won the 1996 King of the Ring?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

I was 18 years old.

How old were you when Johnny Carson left the Tonight Show? (In 1992)


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

I was born in December 1992 so probably not even born.

How old were you when John Cena returned at the Royal Rumble 2008?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

16

How old were you on January 12, 1994?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

5

How old were you when Randy Orton won the world title at the 2004 Summerslam?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

18

How old were you when Lex Luger slammed Yokozuna on July 4, 1993? Probably the most important 4th of July ever.


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

I was about 6-7 months.

How old were you when steve irwin died.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

When was that?

How old were you when 9/11 took place?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

17

How old were you when the Celtics last won a NBA title?


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

That was 85/86 right?

I was 1

How old wer you when Michael Jackson had his first solo UK number one (One day in your life - 1981)?


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Wasn't born then, so 

How old were you when you first saw Mick Foley/Mankind win his first WWF/E championship? (January 4th 1999)


----------



## FergiiBabyy (Jun 5, 2008)

I Was 5 

How old were you on wrestlemania 9?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

4

How old were you when TNA Wrestling was born?


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

12

How old were you when WWII broke out?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Wasn't born yet.

How old were you when WrestleMania X took place?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

10

How old were you when you first saw porn?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

14

How old were you when the PS2 was released?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

12

How old were you when the Nintendo 64 launched?


----------



## The Family Man (Jun 19, 2007)

*7

How old were you when Austin won the WWF title at Wrestlemania 14?*


----------



## wrestlefanatic77 (Aug 13, 2004)

10

How old were you when Super Mario World debuted in 1991?


----------



## hbknsting (May 21, 2007)

-2.

How old were you when your favorite wrestler debuted?


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

5 (Edge debut with the WWE)

How old were you when ROH was born?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

13

How old were you when WrestleMania X-Seven happened?


----------



## wrestlefanatic77 (Aug 13, 2004)

13

How old were you when DX invaded WCW?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

25

How old were you when the Montreal Screw Job took place?


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

8 years old

How old were you when Jeff Hardy defeated Triple H to win his first IC Title in 2001?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

12

How old were you when Jeff Hardy returned to the WWE in 2006?


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

17

How old were you when the first ever Elimination Chamber happened?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

17

How old were you when Shawn Michaels won his first wwe title ?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

23

How old were you when the last Nitro aired?


----------



## The Family Man (Jun 19, 2007)

*12

How old were you when Rocky Mavia,became The Rock?*


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

5

How old were you when Mankind was thrown off the HIAC by Undertaker?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

10

How old were you when the first HIAC happened?


----------



## The Family Man (Jun 19, 2007)

*8

How old were you when you lost your virginity? *


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

You killed it there lol.

15

How old were you when you cooked your first meal?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

7

How old were you when you moved into your second house? (If you have moved)


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

24 and still living at home. 

How old were you when Owen Hart died?


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

8.

How old were you when you first got pissed.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

7

How old were you when WCW Nitro was born?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Around 4? 

How old are you when you got your first boyfriend/girfriend?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

11 I think

How old were you when something really embarrassing happened to you in public?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

15 

How old are you when you were involved in your first big drama?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

5..I think

How old were you when you got your driving licence?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

16

How old were you when Metallic cut their hair?


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

'93 or '94 right? 4 or 5 years old.

How old were you when you started watching wrestling?


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

9

How old were you when you first went to a amusement park?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

8, I think?

How old were you when The Undertaker won his first WrestleMania match?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

I think I was 1 years old lol.

How old were you when you first went on a plane?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

16

How old were you when you Hulk Hogan won his last WWE championship?


----------



## The Family Man (Jun 19, 2007)

*13

How old were you when you sneaked out of your house for the first time?*


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

I've never needed to sneak out. As long as I said where I was going (which wasn't always the truth) I was fine.

How old were you when you first got the Internet?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

13. That's when I got my first computer.

How old were you when the Sony Playstation was launched?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

8

How old were you when Ric Flair won his last World Title?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

14

How Old Were You When HHH won his First World Title?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

26

How old were you when Phil Jackson won his first NBA title as a coach?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

That was in 91, right? I was 5.

How old were you when Kurt Cobain died?


----------



## The Family Man (Jun 19, 2007)

*5

How old were you when you stopped believing in Santa?*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

9 i think 

How old Were You When The 1st South Park Episode Debuted?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

24

How old were you when the nWo formed?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

8

How old were you when DVD players first launched (March 1997, I believe)?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

11

How old were you when you got your first computer?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

5 

How old were you when you started school.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

4

How old were you when you first masturbated :side: (if you did)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

never done it.

how old where you when you first went camping.


----------



## The Family Man (Jun 19, 2007)

*8

How old were you when you first realised what your private parts were for?*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

like 11 or so.

How old were you when you first saw a movie with anybody cept your family.


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

Probabaly about 3.

How old were you swore?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

like 6

How old were you when you first had a girlfriend?


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2007)

14. 

How old were you when Austin won the WWF Championship at Wrestlemania 17?


----------



## The Family Man (Jun 19, 2007)

*12

How Old Were You When you first discovered masturbation?*


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2007)

That would be in 4th grade .. 9-10 ish.

How old were you when Randy Orton became the youngest World Champion in WWE History?


----------



## The Family Man (Jun 19, 2007)

*15

How old were you the first time your parents let you go to a party unsupervised?*


----------



## Jake Shaw (Mar 18, 2008)

16

How old were you when you first went a whole night without sleep?


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2007)

14!

Age of yourself when you first took a shit in a public bathroom?


----------



## The Family Man (Jun 19, 2007)

*3 I think

How old were you when you moved out on your own?*


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2007)

Hasn't happened as of yet.

How old were you when you began to favor a heel over a face?


----------



## The Family Man (Jun 19, 2007)

*15

How old were you when you started drinking?*


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

19

How old were you when you got your first cell phone, if you have one?


----------



## The Family Man (Jun 19, 2007)

*16

Holw old were you when The Rock beat HHH at Backlash 2000?*


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

17

How old were you when you first had a beer?


----------



## Waynerd Tyme (May 20, 2007)

Never.

How old were you, when you had your first girlfriend?


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2007)

14!

How old were you when got into your first fight?


----------



## Waynerd Tyme (May 20, 2007)

13

How old were you when you had "the talk"


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2007)

Never really happened tbh.

How old were you when first shaved your pubics?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

27, and I didn't do it. I woke up after surgery and they were gone.

How old were you when you discovered WF?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

like 15
how old where you when you first got the internet


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

13. That's when I got my first computer.

How old were you when you saw your first R rated movie?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhh not counting on tv 13

How old where you when you first drove a car.


----------



## The Family Man (Jun 19, 2007)

*15

How old were you when you had your first job?*


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Haven't had one yet.

How old were you when Vader left WCW?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

like 4

How old were you when you first went to the beach?


----------



## -Destiny- (Jun 16, 2006)

3

How old were you when you first flicked bean?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

3

How old were you when you first beat the crap out of someone?


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

13....

How old were you when someone close to you died


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

4 I think.

How old were you when you first saw a live concert?


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2007)

Hasn't happened as of yet.

How old were you when you lost a fight?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Never have

how old where you when you first got a younger brother or sister.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

5

How old were you when you replied to this post?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

18

How old where you when you first got the chicken pox


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

5

How old were you when your first baby tooth came out?


----------



## Spiked. (Aug 9, 2007)

Chiller88 said:


> 5
> 
> How old were you when your first baby tooth came out?


I think 6.

How old were you when you went to your first professional baseball game?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

never been to a professional one but i've been to triple a

How old where you when you first went to anything involving a stadium/arena.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Just over 1 - A Collingwood Game.

How old were you when WCW Died?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

That was what 2001 so 11

how old where you when you went to your first high school (or eqauvalent in your country) dance


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

14

How old were you when you played you're first Video Gaming Console?


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

about 6 or 7 im guessing

How old were you when you got your first girlfriend?


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

14

How old were you when Ric Flair defeated Vader at Starrcade 1993 ?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

3

How old where you when John Elway won his first Superbowl.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

25

How old were you when Ronald Reagan Died?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

14

how old were you when the last space shuttle blew up.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

13 i think

How old were you when the xbox 360 was released


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

15
how old where you when you first got a dvd player.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

12

How old were you when you first got TV in your own room.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

like 15 or 16 i forgot.

when the ps2 was released


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Well in Europe it got released at 24th Nov. 2000, so I was 9 (Y)

How old were you when you joined this forum.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

like 15

when you first got your own room.


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2007)

9.

First major injury?


----------



## IC (Mar 12, 2008)

never had one  

First time you watched The Simpsons?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

11

How old were you when Orton won the WHC?

-------------------------------------------
Jesus, I didn't expect this thread to get more than 10 pages.


----------



## The Family Man (Jun 19, 2007)

*15

How old were you when you got your first cell phone?*


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

12

How old were you when you first went on a adult roller coaster?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

9??? So long ago.

How old were you when you bought your first CD?


----------



## hbknsting (May 21, 2007)

I think 6. NSYNC ftw.

How old where you when you started watching your favorite TV show.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I would say 10 or 11.

How old were you when you first consumed alcohol?


----------



## Spiked. (Aug 9, 2007)

13.

How old were you when you first smoked weed?


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2007)

Never did, never will .

How old were when you realized that the media is really propaganda?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

15 or so

when you first heard your favorite band.


----------



## azza (Oct 6, 2006)

13.

How old were you when you started growing facial hair?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

15, it was before i was a sophomore.

How old where you when you got your first car.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

16. Birthday present 

How old were you when you discovered your first love?


----------



## wrestlefanatic77 (Aug 13, 2004)

Don't know because I didn't have one

How old were you when you first played Oregon Trail?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Never have

How old were you when you first started to be attracted to girls/boys/farm animals/or whatever turns you on.?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10 or so.

when you first saw your favorite movie.


----------



## Jake Shaw (Mar 18, 2008)

12

when you first went to a live sports event?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

11

when your favorite sports team won their last championship.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

8, I guess 

How old were you when Saddam Hussein was executed?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

34

How old were you when you first kissed a girl/boy?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

13

How old were you when you got your first bike?



Daredevil Jeff said:


> 8, I guess
> 
> How old were you when Saddam Hussein was executed?


Frowny face? That bitch deserved it.


----------



## wrestlefanatic77 (Aug 13, 2004)

oh god, must of been around 6 yrs old

How old were you when President Bush started his first term in 2001?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

28

How old are were you when you got your first failing grade(test, class, assignment)?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhhh i dunno the first time i remember having a bad grade was in 2nd grade so 7

the first time you spent the night at a friends house.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

5

How old were you when Brian Pillman died?


----------



## mesquita (Oct 9, 2006)

13
how old were you when hulk hogan slammed andre?


----------



## wrestlefanatic77 (Aug 13, 2004)

Wasn't quite born yet but for fun, -3 months old.

How old were you when Hulk Hogan made his WWF/E return in 2002?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

17

How old were you when when you first used the internet?


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

4. 

hOw old were you in the 1999 Austin vs Taker first blood?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

26

How old were you when you stopped believing in Santa?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

11.

How old were you when first joined a sports team?


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

6

How old were you when you got your first job


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

don't have one

when Eddie Guerrero died.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

33

How old were you when you LAST wet your pants?


----------



## wrestlefanatic77 (Aug 13, 2004)

Like 5 years old, roughly

How old were you when the first Playstation came out in 1995?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

22

How old were you when you first got into a fight?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

9

How old were you when you first watched porn (if ever)


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Magazine 11, movie 17 or 18. I grew up before a time when all you had to do is google it.

How old were you when you went on your first date?


----------



## dodgeball64 (Jun 13, 2005)

13

How old were you when you last listened to "Ice Ice Baby"


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

idk. Probably like 10

How old were you when you first saw pro wrestling?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

10 when I first remember seeing it, but I know I saw it earlier.

How old were you when you first realized girls/boys were hot?


----------



## wrestlefanatic77 (Aug 13, 2004)

ummm, probably 13-ish

How old were you when you first read a WWF/E Magazine?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

12 or 13.

How old were you when you first played a sport?


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

4

How old were you when you first kicked a ball over a fence?


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

12

How old were you when you first watched a WWE/F PPV?


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2007)

Live, never . DVD (burned) was in grade 6, I was 12.

How old were you when you discovered *YouTube*?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

33 only like 2 years ago.

How old were you when you got rid of the training wheels from your bike?


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2007)

Like 6?

Age you discovered the art of Hip-Hop?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

The "art" of it, never. Rap in 85, so 12

When you first got drunk?


----------



## The Family Man (Jun 19, 2007)

17

How old were you when, Kurt Coban from Nirvana died?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

10

How old were you when the Red Sox's won the World Series in 2004?


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2007)

11.

How old were you when you discovered web porn?


----------



## The Family Man (Jun 19, 2007)

13

How old were you when you played doctor?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Actually playing doctor, 5. But "Playing Doctor*wink wink*, 24(????IDK)

How old were you when you discovered Metallica?


----------



## wrestlefanatic77 (Aug 13, 2004)

Hmmm, I'd say around 15. I'm not much of a fan though.

How old were you when WCW Nitro had it's first TV show in September 1995?


----------



## Shinigami (Oct 9, 2006)

9

How old were you when you went to your first wrestling show?


----------



## the_deuce (May 10, 2008)

i think i was 12


How old were you when you first kissed a girl/guy?


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

13, Late I know...

How old where you when you first had sex?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

17

How old were you when you first masturbated?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i haven't done it.

first time you watched a porno.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

17

How old were you when you stopped playing with toys?


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

7,8... Maybe 6. 

How old were you when you saw your first WWE Superstar?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhh well never really

how old when you first got drunk.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

14/15

How old were you when you when you last cried?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm 35 now, so 35.

How old were you when you read this?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

18

how old where you when you got married.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

23

How old were you when you last got in a fight?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

never

last drank soda.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

35


When you got your first BJ?


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

15

First fingerd a girl?


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

15.

Grew out of power rangers


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

I was never into power rangers.

How old were you when you learned to ride a bike?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

5 or 6

how old when you learned a instument


----------



## wrestlefanatic77 (Aug 13, 2004)

11-ish

How old were you when you first tied your shoe?


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

like 4 or 5.

How old were you when you discovered Internet porn?


----------



## .Destiny. (May 17, 2007)

13.

When did you first realise WF's servers are crap?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

34 (whenever it became WF instead of WEF)

How old were you when you first became a wrestling fan?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

12

when Barney & friends first premired on tv.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

3

How old were you when you first had to go to the hospital for an injury?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

well never the hospital but the doctors 7
when Micheal Jordan won his lat championship


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

15


when hbk won his first wwe title


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

7

How old were you when the New York Yankees won their last championship in 2000?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10
how old when the red sox won in 2004.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

32

When the Green Bay Packers won their last Super Bowl (1997)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

6 

when the patriots lost the superbowl this year.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

22

When you saw your first rack in the flesh.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

17

When you first went down on someone?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

neva

first saw boobs in anyway shape or form,like in the movies.


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't know, when my mummy breast feeded me I guess.

When you asked someone out for the first time


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2007)

14.

When you touched a vagina?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Technically, at birth.

When you last went to the doctor?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

30, same as now.

When I first joined this forum?


----------



## S2H (Jan 19, 2007)

12 

How old were you when you hooked up for the firt time?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhh dunno 14

when you first got asked out.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

17

First won while playing organized sport?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhh never did that un organized way back in the day

first starting using cuss words.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

12(???)

First got into your favorite band?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

14 i think

saw your favorite movie.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Favorite movie changes depending on mood, so I will say 8.

When you first began spending your own money?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

like 8

first went to the movies with anybody cept your parents.


----------



## Edgehead9812 (Mar 9, 2008)

Umm, 10.

First taste of alcohol.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

18

first smoked anything.


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

10

First cried with joy?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Honestly don't know. I'll say 23 when I got married.

First got puking drunk?


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

15

First got hospitalized drunk?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

never

first got straight a's


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao That's NEVER happened

First had a crush on a teacher?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

12

First rode on a roller coaster?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

12


First had a celebrity crush.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

12??

Had your first serious injury?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhhh 7 or 8


first puked while drinking.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

22 was the one and only time. Got kicked out of the club too.

When your mom last saw you naked?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhhh i'm going with 10 or 11.

when anybody last saw you naked.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

11 days ago

Started shaving?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

15

first grew facial hair.


----------



## mikeie (Mar 17, 2006)

Had a thin mustache when I was 13 

First kiss


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

6 But real kiss, 16 or 17 (yeah, late starter)

First saw live girl naked?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

wasn't really naked but boobs so 18, yeah late starter

first stayed the night over at someones house


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Not counting family, maybe 8 or 9. Cousins house at like 5.

First started following politics?


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*16.

First time you got in a fist fight with another bitch.*


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

9, and I owned that bitch lol...

First time you thought about killing yourself?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

19

First did drugs?


----------



## HeAT (Jan 10, 2005)

17.

Saw a dead person in the flesh?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhhh never 

First pet died.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Never.

First beer?*


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

19

First got drunk?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

20

Last wiped out on a bicycle?


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*7? Lol so long ago since I rode a bike.

Um, let's go with, last time you "got whipped like a government mule" haha.*


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

11? 

When Hogan turned heel and joined the nWo?


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

20 I think, When was the last time you peed your pants?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i dunno

last time you threw up


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Ages ago. Start of this year maybe?

Last time you had a beer?


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Couple hours ago.

How old when you realized wrestling's fake.*


----------



## Snowman Daint (May 25, 2005)

WHAT? WRESTLINGS FAKE? OH MY GOD!!!!!!! I CANNOT BELIEVE YOU JATT KIDD! FUCK YOU!!!!!

Nah only joking had to do that man lmao...I think I was about 12 because thats about the age you start High School and everyone says "You still watch that shit, it's fucking fake dude" etc but fuck them lol 

When you had sex?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Has sex? The first, last, 253rd time? 

First time 17. Last time. Saturday.



How old were you the first time a girl let you play the back nine, enter through the backdoor, you know where I'm going with this?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i don't know 

last time you went to the beach.


----------



## the main event (Jun 23, 2006)

Three weeks ago....

When you had your heart broken?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

can't recall

last time you went to a party.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

16

Last time you slaped someone


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

17

when this years superbowl happened.


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

18.

How old were you when You found out how you were born :O


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhhh 12 maybe

when you first got the birds and the bee's talk.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

8 or 9?

First got to choose your own haircut, not your parents?


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

Don't know. Probably like 9 or 10. Maybe 8 or 7 also.

How old were you when you started playing sports ''if you have then tell which sport''


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

14. Baseball. Yeah, I started kinda late. Only played for two seasons.

First detention/suspension from school? Whichever came first.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ummm like first grade so like 6. 

First time getting sent to the pricipals office.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Not sure I ever have. Remember being in the Vice Principals office when I was 14, but not sure I was sent for bad behavior.

How old were you the first time someone close to you died?


----------



## Snowman Daint (May 25, 2005)

14/15.

How old where you when you first went on holiday?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

9. Went with my grandparents to Tennessee.

How old were you when you first cut school?


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

11 i think.

How old were you when you found out Santa wasn't real?


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmm...I was pretty young...maybe around 6-8...

How old were you when you first started watching Wrestling?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

1o on a regular basis.

When you first got a WWE ppv?


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

I think 9 or 10. 

When did you get the chicken pops?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

6

when you first started really noticing girls.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

11 or 12

First started watching the news with interest?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

17

first concert.


----------



## zergling_seb (Mar 11, 2006)

14 (Stompin' Tom)

When you realized wrestling was fake.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8 or something I saw a show on the secrets on it.

when you first got a video game console.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

10 or 11 Atari 2600 FTW!

When the Playstation 2 came out?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10

when the first elimination chamber match happened.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

30

First Hell in a Cell match happened?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7

When Undertaker threw Mick Foley off the Cell.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

25

When Hulk Hogan went to WCW?


----------



## HeDcaSe (Jun 23, 2006)

12, When you got your first car?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

16 (my mom owned it, but it was mine) 20 for my first own car (68 Cutlass)

First drove a car?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Never.

first maturbated.


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

13, but technically when I was a baby.

Same question


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

How'd you do it when you where a baby, oh and i havn't

when Shawn Micheals beat Brett Hart Ironman match.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

23

last got spanked?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uh it's been forever ummm I'm guessing 9

When Stephanie McMahon got married to HHH on that video where they where in the car and Steph was unconscious.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

27

Last time you ate something you absolutely hated?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

idk, I usually eat stuff I know I don't hate.

When CM Punk won the ROH World title (June 05)


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

17

When CM Punk won the World Heavyweight Championship?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

35

When WWF became WWE?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

13, just before my 14th birthday.

During the last Nitro?


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

9

When you first brought your own video game?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

10..

It was Final Fantasy 9 btw..

when you first saw an 18 or R rated movie...?


----------



## TheLionTamer (Mar 11, 2007)

craigdanbeaton said:


> 10..
> 
> It was Final Fantasy 9 btw..
> 
> when you first saw an 18 or R rated movie...?


11 and it was show girls HAHAHA

how old were you when you first got knocked out?


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

8..

I got hit in teh face with a metal pole, Cracking my head open, fracturing my jaw, and permantly giving me a slight speech impediment

My first R or 18 rates movie was Robocop at 5 :L

What age were you when you first got into a fight?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Idk like 7.

When you first started watching wrestling.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

12

What age where you the patriots won their first Superbowl.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If it was 01 I was 10. Memory is a bit vague on that.


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

First had something to drink (Alcoholic)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

18

saw a movie in a indoor theater.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

5, give or take a year. 

First cooked a meal for yourself?


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

10
does microwaving noodles count? lol

When you first got a speeding ticket.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

never

when star wars Episode 1 came out.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

26. Hell, I saw Star Wars at the theater during its ORIGINAL release.

When Batman and Robin came out?


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

9. I remember going to watch it in the theater during a friend's birthday. 

When you first went to a live concert?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

17????

Last used an audio cassette tape?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

shit like 10, i think it was Van halens 1984

first got your own radio.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

6 or 7. It had a record player too. (God I'm old)

Last time you got in a fight?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhh never

first got a tv in your room.


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

Oh... That was a really long time ago. Probably 7 or 8.

How old were you when you saw your favorite wrestler (The first time you saw him on tv)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

12

when The Rock got beaten by Brock Lesnar at summerslam 2002.


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

12 or 13

How old were you when you first moved? (If you have)


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Like 1. First time I remember was when I was 4, but we moved twice in between the first move and the first I remember. I moved 10 times by the time I was 12. Then set until I was 18.

First got a computer.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

7. I remember we had it brought over from the States while we were staying in London. A Gateway 2000 with 16MB, 100Mhz and Windows 95. 

The first time you attempted to drive a vehicle?


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

That be later this year i prob do that so 17 but currently i have yet to.

First time you attended a WWE Live event?


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

In May, I went to a ECW, SD houseshow so I would be 18

How old were you when uh.... How old where you when you went on your first airplane flight?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

15

first got your own room.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Being the oldest, birth - 5.

First got a skateboard?


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

Probably 8. I think I got it for Christmas

When did you get your favorite birthday present?


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

7. I got a Nintendo 64 from my dad. And, oh hell yeah, was I happy.

..you first earned your own money?


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

*I was six years old when I first started getting pocket money.

Your first Girlfriend?*


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Didn't have a serious one until 17.

The last time you literally crapped your pants?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhhh like 8 or 9

first time you saw a girl naked.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Like 5 or 6, but otherwise 17.

Last ate a vegetable you hate?


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

uh... Probably a couple of years ago.. 15, 14.

Last time you Pissed yourself


----------



## beantownboy76 (May 31, 2005)

When I was potty trained. Don't know the age.
When you discovered masturbation?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Probably 14 or 15.

Last time you looked at a *real* person naked when you weren't supposed to?


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2007)

lol, I don't recall ever doing that.

Age when suffering from your first real heartbreak?


----------



## Briian Seles (Jul 31, 2008)

14

Age that you watch wrestling for the first titme


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

12

when you first saw a wwe ppv


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

13 WrestleMania 2.

The 2nd time you touched a vagina? Assuming birth was the first.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Virgin

When you got the pet you currently have.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

35 for the cat, 34 for the dog, and 33 for the chameleon.

When you last went to church?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhhh 12, 13 maybe.

last time you have even been in a church.


----------



## Richard Flair (Feb 23, 2008)

umm 11 methinks.

First time you went to a foreign country?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Went to Mexico quite a few times when I was young, guessing 3 or 4 was the youngest I was.

How old were you when you had your first real fight?


----------



## Richard Flair (Feb 23, 2008)

12

How old where you when you bought your first CD?


----------



## 2Xtreme_Lives (Sep 25, 2005)

8ish i think

Owned a games console?


----------



## jessie2k8 (Jul 19, 2008)

i was 8

How old were you when eddie guerrero died (2005)?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

15

how old where you when Andre The Giant died in 93.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

2 or 3 depending when he passed.

Last time your life wasn't what you were hoping for at the time?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

I am 35, so 35. Always hope for better.

The first time you saw Star Wars?


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

about 5 years old


when you attended your first live sporting event?


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

um......

That is pretty hard to say.

If it is my first live sports event. Like on a sports team. Then like 4 or 3.

My first sports event. It was a long time ago.... Probably 6 or 7.

How old were you when you first got your own TV?


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

7

First time watching porn? :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

15 13 if you count pictures.

first time you went to the movies.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

4 or 5

First time in a car accident?


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

I have never been in a car accident :] Well, there was once when I slammed my mom's car door on somebody's car. And there was a pretty big mark  But not with my car!

How old were you when you figured out how your were made? (SEX)


----------



## Snowman Daint (May 25, 2005)

I can't remember for sure, but about 8 or 9 lol

How old where you when you realsied Santa wasn't real


----------



## Ross McTURTLE (Mar 22, 2006)

8, I was gutted. 

How old were you when you noticed your balls had droped?
(Female friendly question) How old were you when you put on make-up for the first time?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

fuck i dunno, 13 

when you first hit puberty.


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

13 

how old were you the first time you were sick from drinking alcohol?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

18

when you first went to the hospital for something that happened to you(besdies birth.)


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

9

How old were you when you left high school?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

18

Last time you did something you wished you wouldn't have?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhh really about 17

last time you got yelled at by someone.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

16

Last time you prank called somebody.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhh 15 or 16 

last time you spent the night at a friends house.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

16

last time you got drunk.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

18

first time you got drunk.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

20

When you found this site?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

13

The last time you pissed in your pants?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Like 13 

When you first switched schools.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

15

When you owned your first video game console?


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Hard one, like 6 maybe.

How old when you first had sex? If youre a virgin than how old when u kissed a girl..?


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

16

How old were you when you last said something bad about a cop?


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

Not sure if I ever did. Probably 20 when I got some bullshit ticket.

When Brett Favre's NFL career began in 1991?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

8

How old were you when Michael Jordan began his NBA career?


----------



## Undertakerx11 (Apr 15, 2008)

*-8 years old.

How old were you when Shawn Michaels won the WWF title?*


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

23

Last time you took a bath (not a shower)?


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

15 i think

when you won something


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

5.

How old were you when you had your first sleepover?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

4 or 5

First wet dream?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

like 14

first boner.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Was told 4. Too damn long ago to remember. Can remember them at 12 though.

First French Kiss?


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

maybe 14


your first true love?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Looking back, 22. 

First, "Turn your head and cough." (Hernia check)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

first one I remember was maybe 17.

First time you had a physical done.


----------



## Ross McTURTLE (Mar 22, 2006)

3 weeks ago, so 18.

Cried with laughter?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

First or last? First, no clue, Last...35.

Last had to take prescription meds?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

18

last time you hosted/went to a party.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

16

When you lost you're virginity


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

17

When Sting took on Hogan at Starrcade?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

7

first started reading chapter books.


----------



## the main event (Jun 23, 2006)

uh...7? saw a rated r movie?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

6

How old were you when George W. Bush became the President Of The United States?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10

when bush was re-elected.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

21

How old were you when the Iraq war started?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

13.

When you signed up for this website.


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

17.. 

How old were you when you learned about the Titanic?


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

11.

You first watched a HHH Promo?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

12.

when Steve Irwin Died.


----------



## deuces (May 16, 2007)

18 I think.

How old were you when you found this thread?


----------



## palace of wisdom (Jul 25, 2008)

13.

When you joined WF


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

I had just turned 17 four days before joining.

When the 1996 Summer Olympics in Atlanta took place?


----------



## palace of wisdom (Jul 25, 2008)

2.

When Princess Diana died, If you were alive.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

24

When Brock Lesner left WWE?


----------



## Lashley™ (Jul 6, 2007)

11.

When HHH won the Undisputed Championship?


----------



## zmcgr1 (Apr 15, 2006)

9

when you got into wrestling?


----------



## slyman2003 (Oct 4, 2004)

12

when Eddie died?


----------



## ADN (Feb 11, 2007)

I turned 13 the same day.

When you first ordered a wrestling PPV?


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

18

When the first Hell in a Cell took place.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

24

When you first saw Hogan vs Andre from WM 3?


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

3 I think

How old were you when you first had sex?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

17

Last had the flu?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

17

last skipped work/school.


----------



## King Of TNA (Jun 23, 2008)

16

How old were you when you got your first job?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

12 (illegally cleaned a place my mom worked for cash)

Last played with a wrestling figure?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

16

Last time your favorite wrestler won the WWE/WHC title.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Current wrestler- 35, ex wrestler- The day after my 29th birthday.

When the PS3 came out?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

16

when the first harry potter book came out.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

24

When the movie Independence Day came out?


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

35

How old were you when the movie Goodfellas came out ?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

19

The first time you threw up from drinking?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

-

How old were you when you flew out of the country?


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

I haven't ever been out of my country.

How old were you when you signed up at this forum ?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I was 14, damn youngster.

When you moved out of your parents house?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Haven't 

When you went to kindergarden.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

5

When Austin 3:16 was born?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I was 6-7, didn't watch though.

When you graduated?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Graduated what high school? 18.


When The Rock started wrerstling as The Rock and not Rocky Miavia.


----------



## TheRKO! (Oct 16, 2004)

7
When you got in your first fight?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i've never really been in a fight

When Batman and Robin came out.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

lol 5-6.

When you learned how to use a PC?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

5. 

When The Lion King came out.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

21

When Batman Returns came out?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhhh 1 i think

when Lord of the rings 1 came out.


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

13. I can't believe it was that long ago.

When the last Lord of the Rings came out?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

31

When Kurt Angle made his WWF Debut?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

9

when Brok Lesnar beat Kurt angle at Wrestlemania 19.


----------



## kirk_jones_the_Iv (Jul 26, 2008)

14

Last time the lions won a superbowl.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

kirk_jones_the_Iv said:


> 14
> 
> Last time the lions won a superbowl.


I don't think they have and if so i wasn't born.

last time the 49ers won the superbowl.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

22

When the Green Bay Packers traded *FOR* Brett Favre?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhh like 2

when Brett Favre won the Superbowl.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

24

On 9/11


----------



## lookup! (Oct 7, 2007)

5.

When Saddam Hussein was found.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

13.

When the U.S. invaded Afganistan.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

It was *ON* my 29th birthday.

When the nWo made their WWE debut?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

12

when dx invaded nitro.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

25

When you learned to tie your shoes?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8 or 9, it was in the third grade.

When you lost your first tooth.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

5???

First saw a movie with nudity?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhhh I don't know 15 or something, probably earlier. if your counting the Terminator movies like 7.

first saw a movie with Nudity in theaters.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

At a drive in with my grandfather, it was a Cheech and Chong movie, I was 4 or 5.

first looked at porn online?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

13

First started listen to the radio station that you currently listen to ther majority of the time.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

22, when it first started

First time you visited the website you frequent the most(Other than this one)?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

14

When Myspace started getting really popular.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

16

When you joined WF


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

16

last time you went to a water park.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

20

Last time Ric Flair was a World Champion.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

If in the terms it means 'World Champion,' than 14 when he won the Tag Titles with Roddy Piper.

But *World Champion,* 8.

the last time Brock Lesnar was in a wrestling ring.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

31

Last time you believed in kayfabe?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

If you mean when I thought it was real, probably 8 or so, I've always knew wrestling was staged though.

When you first relaized wrestling was staged.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

12. Didn't watch until I was 10 or 11.

Last time you bled?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhh 18 

Austin's heel turn at wrestlemania 17


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

28

When Randy Savage won his 2nd WWF championship?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

2

First TLC match at summerslam 2000.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

27

The first time you swallowed a pill?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Umm 8

Last time you rode in someone elses car that wasn't yours or a family members.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

35

Last time you sat and purposely watched cartoons?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

18

When MR.Rogers died.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

idk when it happened so around 13-16 probably.

When you first saw porn.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

14

first found out about what sex does.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

When I was 9. I think.

When you lost your last tooth?


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

I was 4, haha long story.

Discovered the joys of the internet.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

about 9

Had a fight with someone in you're family


----------



## MB. (Aug 28, 2008)

About 14, I beat my cousins ass. Not something I'm really proud off.

How old are you in your oldest memory?


----------



## The Omen (Mar 30, 2005)

About 5 years old...

How old were you when you had your first fight?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i've never really been in a fight.

first got your own room.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

From birth to 5.

First ate at a restaurant on your own?


----------



## the main event (Jun 23, 2006)

16 haha

believed in santa claus?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

like 9 or 10, it was like one of those things you doubt tell you have solid proof he was fake. It'd be baddass if he where real though.

Figured out Politics suck.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

As soon as I started following it. 15ish

First had alcohol?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

18

Graduated College(if you have)


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Didn't

Got your first failing grade?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhh I wanna say second grade but probably jr high so 13/14

Last time Yankee's won the World Series.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

27 or 28 depending on when in October they won it.

When you first joined an internet forum?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

14.
Got your first cd?


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

5 i think

got a computer?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

5 I think, I always remember having at least one I could play on.

Joined this forum?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

31

Last did something stupid resulting in personal injury?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

18.

When John Cena first became WWE champion.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

32

When Tom Brady was drafted to the NFL?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhh 10.

When Peyton Manning was drafted


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

25

The last time the Dallas Cowboys won the Superbowl?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

5

OJ Simpson murder trial.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

22

First were hospitalized?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Really birth but since then like 3.

When Dale Earnhardt won the Daytona 500.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

25

When Dale Earnhardt died in the crash at Daytona?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10

when Steve Young retired.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

27

You got your first iPod/mp3 player?


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

12 I think

Got your first cell phone?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

12

When you first had a girlfriend?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

7. But if you mean adult type relationship, not until 17.

When Hogan signed with WCW?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Wasn't that line in '94 so 4

When Hogan returned to the WWE?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

29

First got into your favorite sport?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhh like before i can remember but i've heard at 4.

When Brock Lesnar won the WHC at Summerslam 2002


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

16 

When Ole Gunnar Solskjær put the ball in the germans net (May 99)?


----------



## nWo4life822 (Mar 31, 2005)

12

When the Cowboys won their last Super Bowl (January, 1996)


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

6

When 9/11 happened (hope this hasnt already been posted)

also I know this isnt the point of the thread, but i think it would be interesting to know where everyone was and/or how they found out about 9/11


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

28 And if you look a few pages back in the "Anything" section, there is a 9/11 thread discussing that.

When you first used the internet?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhh like 10

when the london bombings happened in 05


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

12

When you first started to walk?


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

10 months.

How old where you when you got your first kiss?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

17 for first real good kiss.

First time you watched Family Guy?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

14 i guess

first cell phone.


----------



## KeepItFresh (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm 20 and I have never had a cell phone.

Told your boyfriend that you were seeing me? (Girls only)


----------



## corney_888 (Jul 8, 2008)

you cant do girls only questions.

How old were you when you got your first T.V.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

We got it before I was born.

How old were you when you first got to choose the colour of your room?


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

10. 

When you first jacked off to Miley Cyrus


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Never :no: And proud of it.

When you first saw Miley Cyrus as Hannah Montana and said "WTF"


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

11. She needs to make up her damn mind as to who she wants to be; Miley or Hannah.

How old where you when you first had your heart broken?


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

um... 12 I think.

How old were you when you got your first cellphone?


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

12.

How old were you when you when you joined this forum?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

31

When you first went to a concert?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

well I went to a Barney concert when i was 5.

First got a TV in your room.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

6

When you first watched wrestling.


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

Well from when i remember-3. But i've been watching wrestling basically my whole life, since other family members watch it as well.

How old where you when you got your first computer.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhh i've a computer for as long ass i acan remember but i'll say like 4 or 5.
first listened to the radio station you currently listen to.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

When you first had a crush on one of your teachers?


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

10 -_-.

When you got stitches for the first time?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

8

first time you had a hot teacher.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Never

First went online?


----------



## zergling_seb (Mar 11, 2006)

9 years old.

First kiss.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

17

First downloaded music online?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

17 i think.

first time smoking(if you ever have)


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

13

Got in a fight?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

7

Started watching Wrestling


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

3.

Tasted vag :side:


----------



## ECWECWECW (Sep 18, 2008)

14

how old were you when you went to your first sports event?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

11

first time you saw naked boobs


----------



## ECWECWECW (Sep 18, 2008)

0 - breastfeed.

age you found out santa wasn't real.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I really was never told, i just stopped beleiving after a while so like 9ish.

Age you first found out how you got made.


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

8 or 9

First found this site?


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

20

played your first video game


----------



## The Fallen Angel (Jun 14, 2005)

14

How old were you when you got your first Pet?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

4

how old were you when you had your first crush?


----------



## Klodrik (Jan 18, 2008)

5

How old were you when Clinton got busted with Lewinsky?


----------



## smf01998 (Jun 12, 2007)

12, I think

How old were you when you started watching wrestling?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

10

How old were you when you started school?


----------



## wazapegg (Aug 30, 2008)

4

How old were you when Jericho returned?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

16

How old were you Undertaker threw Mankind of cell?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

8

How old were you when you realized you were somewhat cool? :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

When I was born.

When you saw your first concert?


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

14

When John Cena made his WWE Debut?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

11, haha.

When WM X happened?


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

2

how old were you when you first jacked off in the shower?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Never done it in the shower 

How old were you when you hit puberty.


----------



## stevie2710 (Apr 3, 2006)

12

How old were you when you discovered the truth about Santa


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

like 10 or so.

when you went to kindergarden.


----------



## ShellyB (Nov 12, 2007)

5

when you first jacked off to your favorite diva


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

15

when you realised Cena's gimmick got lame


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Older than you.

How old were you during 9/11?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

11 

When the Tsumani hit a few year ago.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

21

How old were you when you have your first cup of coffee?


----------



## stevie2710 (Apr 3, 2006)

10/11-ish

How old were you when you first swore


----------



## StoneColdJedi™ (Feb 7, 2005)

Maybe 13 or 14

How old were you the first time you hit a sibling?


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Probably three.

How old were you when you first broke the law?


----------



## Attitude (Dec 6, 2008)

14

How old were you when stone cold joined forces with vince mcmahon? (WM17)


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

10 or 11

When edge cashed in His Money in the Bank against Cena.


----------



## stevie2710 (Apr 3, 2006)

17

When Rocky Maivia became The Rock


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

6

How old were you when TNA was founded in 2002.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

12

wrestlemania this year.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

14 

how old were u when THE GREAT KHALI debuted


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*15*

*When "Wrestling Edge Fan Forums" Opened?*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

i don't know 14 i guess

wehn you graduated high school.


----------



## Attitude (Dec 6, 2008)

This is my senior year, so I will be 18....yeeeaah Ill graduate :argh:

When rocky maivia debuted


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

um.... probably 4 or 3.

How old were you when you first skated?


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

*5 (BTW I Always Fucked Up My Butt cheeks :lmao

When You Saw Your First Shooting Star?*


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

8 BIlly Kidman


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

How old were you when you first combed your hair?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Lol I dunno, I'm sure my mother did it when I was little. But when did I do it myself first? I dunno, not really something I remember.

How old were you when you found out about Santa?


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

9 or 10.

How old were you when you felt you were really 'liberated' from your parents?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

aren't you dead?


----------



## 619 FREAK 619 (Dec 1, 2008)

no

How old Were you when Rikshi got Thrown of the top of the cell by the undertaker


----------



## Murphy™ (Dec 25, 2008)

619 FREAK 619 said:


> no
> 
> How old Were you when Rikshi got Thrown of the top of the cell by the undertaker


*8.*

How old were you when you got your first gaming console?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Murphy™;6695447 said:


> *8.*
> 
> How old were you when you got your first gaming console?


6 I think. First gaming console was the master system . Alex the Kidd was built in to it. 

How old were you when the £2 coin (GBP) came out?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Apparently it was 1998, so I was 7.

How old were you when the 9/11 attacks happened?


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

Like 6 or 7.

How old were you when you first saw a picture of a naked women/man?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

10 or so.

How old were you when you got your 1st computer?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

uhh i've had one for as long as i can remember so i'm going to go with 3 .

first party where alchahol was served.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Ummm maybe 16.

How old were you when this thread was started?


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

28

How old where you when you first went to a movie with your friends and no parents?


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

17


How old were you when you first started playing video games?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Eight.

How old were you when came to this hallowed site?


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Probably 19 as a lurker.

How old were you when you started wrestling professional wrestling?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

10


How old were you when Cena won his 1st World Title?


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

2005 right? So 10. 

How old were you when you moved out?


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

20

How old were you when you started reading?

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

5 

How old were you when you started masturbating?


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

15.

How old were you when you started watching wrestling?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It was in 1998, so I would have been 10.

How old were you when you discovered your favourite music act?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Well thesedays my favourite musical act is Rihanna. I first heard her music when I was seventeen, and she first broke onto the scene but I didn't really become a big fan until I was twenty seven.

How old where you when you first drove a car?*


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

17, my sister taught me how to drive a little when I was 11 though. But I first started to really drive was when I was 17. Only got my licence later on though at 21 lol.

How old were you when puberty hit? lol

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I think 11? 1st wank was round then anyway lol

How old were you when Roman Reigns won the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

24

How old were you when you saw your first porn movie?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

14

How old were you when you met your significant other?


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

3 years old. True story

How old were you when you lost your virginity?


----------

